# DIY Scent Proof Ozone Closet for My Garage - Anybody built one?



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fellas, just bought a new house and plan to build a scent proof closet in my garage to hang all of my clothes, bow, boots, and gear in when I get done hunting. I transport my clothes in a clamp-close rubbermaid tote, but am looking for a better way to store my stuff in an organized manner when I get home. I have become a big believer in the power of ozone, and plan on installing an ozone producer inside the closet as well.

I plan to make it about 5ft tall, 2ft deep, and 5ft wide (I have a lot of stuff!) - any recommendations on how to seal this thing and get it as air tight as possible? Anybody ever made something like this before? A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Tagged to hear opinions also. I have an old plastic cabinet that stands about 6-7ft tall, 4ft wide, and 2 ft deep. I drilled a hole in the top and bought a Log6 Ozone Machine and run the hose down through the top hole and tried my best to seal all other openings that air could come in or escape. I take clothes from there and put in a vacuum sealed bag when transporting to the field. It works for now, but would be interested in others DIY ideas too.


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Marking this one, I am going to build one myself and would like to see pictures of others. I plan on purchasing a larger unit for my garage closet and a portable unit for my travel tote. Anybody have recommendations on models ?


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

tagged


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I know its done. There are o3 products for this application.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Check out Scent Crusher , they are a new company and sell closets .


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

tagged. Just built a new man cave/big closet for all my gear. Thought about doing something like this but don't know what is needed.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Dude, you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I use a vinyl hanging zippered closet. It holds everything I use and seems to work fine. It was $20 delivered off eBay.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, I bought a large vinyl dress storage bag from Mayfair and use a Jenesco Scent Eliminator ll ozone machine.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a Whitetail'r Scent Purge 50 that I've kept in my vehicle and closet at my old house. It works well but I'm going to get something more powerful for my new closet.


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

IMO

Not big enough.
It doesn't need to be sealed up. Keep the ozone generator running.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

how are you going to mask your breathe and your dead skin cells that constantly shed? scent killing does not work. why do people believe in this stuff?


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

What about all of the odors in your truck and on your clothes? What about your arrows and broadheads? What about your release with your nasty sweat on it from practice all summer? All of things CAN BE NEUTRALIZED...it's science bro, and been proven. 

What if taking the small steps and doing everything possible could get you 5 more seconds on a buck that sneaks on downwind? I do sweat the small stuff and it paid off on this downwind 8 that I killed ten yards from my tree!


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rakkasan133 said:


> What about all of the odors in your truck and on your clothes? What about your arrows and broadheads? What about your release with your nasty sweat on it from practice all summer? All of things CAN BE NEUTRALIZED...it's science bro, and been proven.
> 
> What if taking the small steps and doing everything possible could get you 5 more seconds on a buck that sneaks on downwind? I do sweat the small stuff and it paid off on this downwind 8 that I killed ten yards from my tree!


I'm not debating ozone. it works and I know the science behind it, but it won't make a difference because your breath and dead skin cells shedding are your biggest tip off to a deer down wind. so many people kill animals with no scent precautions besides playing the wind and have been doing it for years.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I'm not debating ozone. it works and I know the science behind it, but it won't make a difference because your breath and dead skin cells shedding are your biggest tip off to a deer down wind. so many people kill animals with no scent precautions besides playing the wind and have been doing it for years.


I guess you know best! I'll keep doing what works for me though .


----------



## DaveMI (Feb 7, 2008)

Playing the wind is nearly impossible if youre a treestand hunter. The wind constantly changes and swirls, just sit by a bonfire for a few hours and you will see yourself. 

I believe in taking every precation possible with scent control and with the small parcels of land that most people hunt now just picking a different stand can be a problem as well as there are plenty of places that deer will come from any direction.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Marked


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

I use an ozone generator to treat my hunting clothes and it has worked very, very well for me. When it comes to clothes/gear storage, I actually do not want my storage container to be completely air tight. The problem is if you get a little bit of moisture or any foreign substance on your clothes and you don't realize it before you seal it up, you are in trouble. That little bit of moisture will breed bacteria and then comes the odor. I use a regular rubbermaid container with a snap on lid, definitely not air tight. Depending on often I am hunting, I usually treat my gear once per week during the season (more if I'm hitting it hard). I do not treat it for long periods of time either, I find about 10 minutes does the trick with my Log6. You want to be careful about treating too frequently as ozone will break down rubber and elastic.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am planning my build right now. I drew up a rollable locker made from 2x4's and 1/2" ply. About 44" wide and 24" deep. I'll be purchasing a 1 g/hr ozone generator based upon the recommendation of the manufacturer for a closet this size. Looking at the specifications, this is double the output of the scent crusher locker that's sold at Cabelas. This generator; connected to a cycle timer should work really well. If anything, it will keep my clothes more more organized than those multiple bins I have stacked up. I'll take pictures and post it up once I get it underway.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

MW66 said:


> I am planning my build right now. I drew up a rollable locker made from 2x4's and 1/2" ply. About 44" wide and 24" deep. I'll be purchasing a 1 g/hr ozone generator based upon the recommendation of the manufacturer for a closet this size. Looking at the specifications, this is double the output of the scent crusher locker that's sold at Cabelas. This generator; connected to a cycle timer should work really well. If anything, it will keep my clothes more more organized than those multiple bins I have stacked up. I'll take pictures and post it up once I get it underway.


^^^ Anxious to hear/see final build!


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

carbon arrow1 said:


> how are you going to mask your breathe and your dead skin cells that constantly shed? scent killing does not work. why do people believe in this stuff?


I don't think you can be totally scent free but every little thing does help to reduce both quantity and and intensity of your odor. That will reduce how far your scent goes and how quickly it disapates.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

DaveMI said:


> Playing the wind is nearly impossible if youre a treestand hunter. The wind constantly changes and swirls, just sit by a bonfire for a few hours and you will see yourself.
> 
> I believe in taking every precation possible with scent control and with the small parcels of land that most people hunt now just picking a different stand can be a problem as well as there are plenty of places that deer will come from any direction.


wrong. when your sitting around a bon fire, all the bodies are creating obsticles. just like rocks in a river creates eddies. it doesn't mean the wind around isn't moving in a predominant direction. it's just swirling right around the tree from your body.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

1canvas said:


> I don't think you can be totally scent free but every little thing does help to reduce both quantity and and intensity of your odor. That will reduce how far your scent goes and how quickly it disapates.


I don't buy that. if they smell you, they smell you. especially older class bucks. what did hunter do before the the big push in scent control?


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

1canvas said:


> I don't think you can be totally scent free but every little thing does help to reduce both quantity and and intensity of your odor. That will reduce how far your scent goes and how quickly it disapates.


Completely agree with this. While you can't eliminate all variables, the more you can control and put in your favor the better you will be.


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

Interested in hearing some builds or seeing pics. 
On subject that we can't be invisible, yes that's true. But I think of it as should I ozone my clothes after 20 or so hours of use, especially October? Yes, and I do. Is it easier to smell a sweaty set of camo or a set freshly ozone treated........rhetorical question. Dead cells will cause odor, so will breath......but to say treating your equipment is all for not is just silly IMO. The more scent or stronger the scent the easier to tip you off, period. I do all the silly things like bathe, spray, ozone treat clothes and equipment, and use ozonics. Am I paranoid.....yep. Do I hunt the wind?......Yep. 
Someday I will just hunt the wind and not take any precaution and publish my findings. How is "scent control" compared to human scent overproduction use as it relates to deer hunting. That should prove something one would think.


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

I built one 5 ft x30in x 6 ft it's not big enough. never can have to much room. rethink maybe. good luck


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

savage 14 said:


> I built one 5 ft x30in x 6 ft it's not big enough. never can have to much room. rethink maybe. good luck


Post a picture!


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't forget your breath! Deer will smell your breath before they smell you closes.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

BigBrian said:


> Completely agree with this. While you can't eliminate all variables, the more you can control and put in your favor the better you will be.


clothes don't get you busted, your human scent does and you can't mask it. you can't put it in your favor. the whole scent control is made by man in order to sell a product. I don't understand why people believe it or what proof there is, because there isn't any. it's just an assumption.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

carbon arrow1 said:


> clothes don't get you busted, your human scent does and you can't mask it. you can't put it in your favor. the whole scent control is made by man in order to sell a product. I don't understand why people believe it or what proof there is, because there isn't any. it's just an assumption.


Even if your right I'll have a nice place dedicated to storing and keeping all of my gear. That's worth $150 to me. Lord knows I've spent a lot more than that on less worthwhile gimmicks.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Thinking about making a room also. I was also thinking about making my own ozone generator. buying this kit off ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-DC-...498?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2859e17a
using this because I have an extra one laying around with 2 batteries http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-...im_469_54?ie=UTF8&refRID=07Z38K2HP3NQK5T153A7
and mounting it in something like this and drilling out the holes for the fan http://www.amazon.com/Plano-303-008...sim_469_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0E8VY73ZJR3ANXJ0C4NA
this way I can take it in the wood and hang it under my stand or out in front of me if im in a ground blind


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

hey carbon arrow1, go troll on another thread. this is not one of the endless "scent free" debates. 
.............. that being said, I used a stand up single door refridgerator. I cut out the lines and removed the racks, just leaving a bar going across I attached with zip ties. it works great for hanging my clothes on with a hanger and I put hats, gloves, and backpacks on the door shelves. I drilled a hole in the lower side for the hose on my log 6. It is important that there is plenty of available space between garmets for the ozone to penetrate evenly. I am very happy with my ozone fridge.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

ktquinn44 said:


> hey carbon arrow1, go troll on another thread. this is not one of the endless "scent free" debates.
> .............. that being said, I used a stand up single door refridgerator. I cut out the lines and removed the racks, just leaving a bar going across I attached with zip ties. it works great for hanging my clothes on with a hanger and I put hats, gloves, and backpacks on the door shelves. I drilled a hole in the lower side for the hose on my log 6. It is important that there is plenty of available space between garmets for the ozone to penetrate evenly. I am very happy with my ozone fridge.


so a guy can't speak his opinion without being called a troll? olice:


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

carbon arrow1 said:


> so a guy can't speak his opinion without being called a troll? olice:


of course you can, but you already did and like I said the op asked a very specific question on ozone camo locker ideas, not on the scent killing debate


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Started construction tonight. Used 2x4s and 3/8s plywood for the top, bottom and ends. 5ft wide, 5ft tall, and 2ft deep. Going to use 3/8s plywood for the back and build 1ft. Deep shelves on the left side and have a rod to hang clothes spanning the other 4ft. That will leave room for boots, flat climber, etc underneath.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Any thoughts on how to ventilate? I was thinking a small portable heater in the bottom (protected from getting close to garments) and an exhaust fan on top. I'd put the exhaust and heater on a time after I get done hunting then let the ozone produce during the non exhaust period...just spit balling


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe just circulate air with 2 small fans and use a carbon or charcoal filter


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

This is how in going to keep the air moving...will help damp clothes/gear dry out.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Probably too late, since I see you started. I was going to say to use cedar boards.
I use an old fridge, dust clothes with baking soda, and put paint strainer bags full of scents from where I hunt in with the clothes. I just drill a few 1/4" holes in the back of the fridge, top and bottom, for ventilation.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Rakkasan133 said:


> This is how in going to keep the air moving...will help damp clothes/gear dry out.
> 
> View attachment 2441658


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Rakkasan133 said:


> Fellas, just bought a new house and plan to build a scent proof closet in my garage to hang all of my clothes, bow, boots, and gear in when I get done hunting. I transport my clothes in a clamp-close rubbermaid tote, but am looking for a better way to store my stuff in an organized manner when I get home. I have become a big believer in the power of ozone, and plan on installing an ozone producer inside the closet as well.
> 
> I plan to make it about 5ft tall, 2ft deep, and 5ft wide (I have a lot of stuff!) - any recommendations on how to seal this thing and get it as air tight as possible? Anybody ever made something like this before? A picture is worth a thousand words!




I have a storage cabinet that I converted. I always said if I were to build one it would be made out of cedar. That way if the ozone stop working for whatever reason the clothes would smell like cedar.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Definitely going to put several panty hose full of cedar chips in it as well.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been thinking about this... building a new house and am already fantasizing about my man cave 

I was thinking if you framed out a closet space, completely vaporproofed it from the exterior, seam-sealed and caulked all the joints both externally and internally, added a second vapor barrier to the interior, and weathersealed the door you could get a pretty scent-free and air-tight closet built. You could even build an ozone port with a self-closing damper w/ gaskets to ozone it occasionally. You could also look into activated carbon cloth to line the interior walls with.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Shelf for pack and undercompartment for boots complete and back of cabinet installed. Caulked all interior joints. Next step is the door(s).


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Rakkasan133 said:


> Shelf for pack and undercompartment for boots complete and back of cabinet installed. Caulked all interior joints. Next step is the door(s).



Nice, I assume all the white is caulk to make it air tight. I see the bow hanger there, have you researched the impact of ozone on bow components? I think my bow is going to be the one thing I keep out of mine


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't plan on leaving it in there permanently...just for an hour or two before hunts. I normally keep it in a hard case with a fresh earth wafer. 

Caulk is to keep all of the garage odors out.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

do a search on DIY ozone generator....very cheap and easy to build.

here is a start
http://www.bigclive.com/oz.htm

when you find out how cheap and easy it is, you may be irritated you paid so much for an ozonics box.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought my ozone generator (1gr/hr) for $30 from ozonekits on eBay. My project is underway, but I'll post it up after I'm complete. What are your dimensions? Mine is 68" tall, by 24" deep and 48" wide. Still planning the interior to maximize efficiency.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

For those who don't want to build a cabinet. This is on sale at manards for $189 http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...orage-unit/p-2282325-c-9485.htmfreeFormRowId=
it's 6'9"high


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

headstrong said:


> For those who don't want to build a cabinet. This is on sale at manards for $189 http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...orage-unit/p-2282325-c-9485.htmfreeFormRowId=
> it's 6'9"high


Since it's plastic, not sure how long it will hold up to ozone.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Whitetip Hunter said:


> IMO
> 
> Not big enough.
> It doesn't need to be sealed up. Keep the ozone generator running.


This.... As long as no one gets any long term exposure.

Also, if you are interested in building a very cheap, very affective ozone generator, let me know.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Yea, be aware, ozone is very hard on rubber, elastic will become very brittle quickly.
But it is very good at eliminating odor!


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

redruff said:


> This.... As long as no one gets any long term exposure.
> 
> Also, if you are interested in building a very cheap, very affective ozone generator, let me know.


Please share.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a look here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2319199&highlight=DIY+ozone

I have built two of these, one a 12v unit the other a 110v unit.

I don't have any Picts of the 110 unit, but I just wired everything into a metal junction box so it could be grounded with a three prong outlet. Then using stainless steel hardware I mounted it all to a square of acrylic plastic.

I have it on a timer at the hunting shack. It runs once a week for about 20 minutes with a fan. Helps a ton and the mouse population has really taken a dive! 

These work great and cost me around $40.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Rakkasan133 said:


> Please share.


look at the link I provided... do a search on DIY O3 (ozone) generator- plenty of stuff available. It's real simple-


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

redruff have you changed anything on your units from the time you took those pics? I have ordered the 12v because I want to put it out in the field with me. currently trying to find a sla battery. Hopefully a buddy has one laying around. I have an old pc laying in the garage that I will be taking a fan out of. Anyways have you tried using a 120v to 12v transformer to run the 12v unit will your at home? Or do you just keep recharging you battery?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Have not changed anything, to be honest, this whole thing was on the back burner until this thread popped up.
That, said, no I have not used a transformer. I just recharge the battery. If you were thinking about putting the transformer in that case it is a tight fit.

If you go to ebay you can get those 7Ah SLA batteries pretty cheap. That particular battery is the size that all the fish finders, Vexilar, Marcum, etc.

I'm still contemplating if I want to revisit this and clean it up and make an attachment with RAM mounts so it could be screwed into a tree...but...you know the problem....I have a list projects to last me two lifetimes...and that doesn't include the honeydo list.


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

So I'm looking for a cheap ozone generator anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump to see how rakkasan113 finished his cabinet off, I'm curious in the door/doors for the front


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Duck_Hunter (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmm you guys know inhaling ozone is really bad for your health right? I'd be awfully careful playing around these machines.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yup I plan on locking myself in the closet with my ozone generator.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Born said:


> So I'm looking for a cheap ozone generator anyone have any ideas??


go look at the links I provided.

A simple search of "diy ozone generator" will find several links-- Ebay has stuff.


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I don't buy that. if they smell you, they smell you. especially older class bucks. what did hunter do before the the big push in scent control?


What a troll....if you don't "buy" it or think scent control is worth it, fine, don't do it. Why do you have to stop in on a post like this and take a dump on what everyone else is interested in? You are the same kind of person who stops in on an Ozonics post that the OP specifically says he only wants opinions from people that have USED the Ozonics to say how people are so dumb that Ozonics can't possibly work....save your money....What's that? Oh, no, I've never used it....I just know its a gimmick and I'm not dumb enough to waste my money.
Don't you have anything better to do with your time?

There, I feel better. Last year I put clothes in rubber mades with the lids cracked or my Scent Safe bag and ran the tube from my Jenesco ozone generator into it for several hours...then sealed it up....Every time I went to put on the clothes I could smell ozone, so I knew I had saturated the container with Ozone. I think it definitely helped.
Did I still get winded from time to time...yes. Do I think it made a difference and caused deer to either not detect me or only get a little "something" they weren't sure of. Absolutely. I had MANY deer down wind of me many times that did not bust me....so much so that I'm doing the same thing this year and I think I'm going to bite the bullet and buy an Ozonics.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

IL-Gutpile said:


> What a troll....if you don't "buy" it or think scent control is worth it, fine, don't do it. Why do you have to stop in on a post like this and take a dump on what everyone else is interested in? You are the same kind of person who stops in on an Ozonics post that the OP specifically says he only wants opinions from people that have USED the Ozonics to say how people are so dumb that Ozonics can't possibly work....save your money....What's that? Oh, no, I've never used it....I just know its a gimmick and I'm not dumb enough to waste my money.
> Don't you have anything better to do with your time?
> 
> There, I feel better. Last year I put clothes in rubber mades with the lids cracked or my Scent Safe bag and ran the tube from my Jenesco ozone generator into it for several hours...then sealed it up....Every time I went to put on the clothes I could smell ozone, so I knew I had saturated the container with Ozone. I think it definitely helped.
> Did I still get winded from time to time...yes. Do I think it made a difference and caused deer to either not detect me or only get a little "something" they weren't sure of. Absolutely. I had MANY deer down wind of me many times that did not bust me....so much so that I'm doing the same thing this year and I think I'm going to bite the bullet and buy an Ozonics.


So your saying Ozone smells...?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Rakkasan133 said:


>


Just curious what your response would be for those of us who have walls full of deer that don't use any scent elimination at all. The attempted response of showing three deer that were killed by a person who uses scent control doesn't mean a darn thing. All that it means is that three deer were killed. Nothing else.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Just curious what your response would be for those of us who have walls full of deer that don't use any scent elimination at all. The attempted response of showing three deer that were killed by a person who uses scent control doesn't mean a darn thing. All that it means is that three deer were killed. Nothing else.


OP - even though I do t believe in scent control / elimination for hunting purposes doesnt mean ozone doesn't work...it definetly does. The wife had a mouse die in her car a couple weeks ago and we couldn't get the smell out. Have a friend who uses ozone and he let me borrow it...worked like a charm. Also, the little I've read about ozone containers, I was told that you need some oxygen exchange in your container to work at its most effective level. That could be very wrong, just what I read somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

dblungem said:


> Just curious what your response would be for those of us who have walls full of deer that don't use any scent elimination at all. The attempted response of showing three deer that were killed by a person who uses scent control doesn't mean a darn thing. All that it means is that three deer were killed. Nothing else.


I don't disagree that deer get killed by guys that don't use scent control at all, I was one of these people five years ago. 

I only have my own experiences and 10+ years of trial and error to rely on, and I noticed a dramatic increase in the number and quality of deer I saw when I started being scent conscious.

To each their own, do what works for you and I'll do what works for me.

THIS THREAD WAS NOT MEANT TO BE A DEBATE ABOUT OZONE OR SCENT CONTROL - let's get this back on topic.


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> go look at the links I provided.
> 
> A simple search of "diy ozone generator" will find several links-- Ebay has stuff.



I have searched for a cheap ozone generator with no luck ..100 dollar ozone is not cheap on ebay and I'm not making my own either since that's something I can not do...so back to my question does anyone know any cheap ozone generators? If you do could you provide a name of the product and possibly a link to their page..thanks people!!


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Rakkasan133 said:


> This is how in going to keep the air moving...will help damp clothes/gear dry out.
> 
> View attachment 2441658


just my opinion.......let me get this straight.....your going build and buy a generator to put ozone in this box then use a fan to suck it right back out? im not sure im following your purpose here?


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

hoyttech13 said:


> just my opinion.......let me get this straight.....your going build and buy a generator to put ozone in this box then use a fan to suck it right back out? im not sure im following your purpose here?


No. Ventilation will be closed circuit. Moving the same air through the chamber (closet). Much like the concept of the Scent master box.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

got ya........now I see where your going with it.........just want to circulate the ozone better......


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I finally completed my ozone locker. I posted it in the DIY section if anyone is interested.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2722017&p=1075897481#post1075897481


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

MW66 said:


> I finally completed my ozone locker. I posted it in the DIY section if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2722017&p=1075897481#post1075897481


Looks great! I'll have mine completed this week. I added the bathroom fan to keep the "ozone air" circulating and to dry everything out.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Got my portable unit made just need to build a cabinet


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Completed.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## IkemanTx (Sep 8, 2015)

My wife was kind enough to let me use a real closet  now for getting an ozone generator to go on the top shelf. You can't see the gun cabinet to the left, but I'm just going to set the fan on top of it for circulation.


----------



## fr0sty (Sep 29, 2015)

Duck_Hunter said:


> Hmmm you guys know inhaling ozone is really bad for your health right? I'd be awfully careful playing around these machines.


I'm surprised this isn't mentioned more often. I had an home ozone unit a number of years back. It killed any plants sitting close to it. It actually crispified the leaves. I wouldn't have ozone anywhere near where I breath...


----------



## IkemanTx (Sep 8, 2015)

I plan on using it for a designated time to scrub the items, and then shut off. It will be in a closet that has weather stripping to keep it from free flowing into the rest of the house, and will be allowed to dissipate before sticking my head in. 

Also, you gotta die of something. If it's not this, it will be all the crap the FDA lets them out in our food anyways.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

I bought a older cedar cabinet and installed one of the Whitetailer ozone machines in it. Works like a charm. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Rakkasan133 said:


> Completed.


Is the air in this system heated?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Cabelas sells 'em for $299 and up .....


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Air is not heated...just continuously moving when the fan is on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

carbon arrow1 said:


> how are you going to mask your breathe and your dead skin cells that constantly shed? scent killing does not work. why do people believe in this stuff?


Yeah it is your breath that they will smell...

They are not afraid of your clothing smell...

Put some of your warn clothing out in front of a trail camera and watch the deer come to it...

That is not to say that keeping your body scent down is not a good thing, just deer can tell the difference from inanimate object smells and something living and breathing in front of them.


----------



## EM12 (Oct 27, 2015)

tagged


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

fr0sty said:


> I'm surprised this isn't mentioned more often. I had an home ozone unit a number of years back. It killed any plants sitting close to it. It actually crispified the leaves. I wouldn't have ozone anywhere near where I breath...


Yes, I'm very aware and probably overly cautious too. I give my clothes a soak and then keep it turned off. I can still smell it when I open the door, but I'm sure the level is really low. Plus, it is very unstable and reverts back to oxygen, so as long as you don't have it running and are inhaling it in directly, I think you are pretty safe. For me, I shut mine off the night before and that's at least 6-8 hours before I open that door. I didn't have a single deer bust me this year.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJd-tUUilw


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

Watch clist for one of those rubbermaid plastic outdoor closets people store there yuppie mowers in.


----------



## gtbc82 (Aug 22, 2013)

For those not believing in ozone check out this article from Field and Stream. They are usually pretty cynical on scent control products but gave Ozone a favorable review. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...work-ozone-scent-control-vs-drug-sniffing-dog


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't feed the trolls. this thread is not the place to debate. If they don't like the use of ozone they can go start a new thread


----------

